# FODMAP advice please



## clairebabelfish (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi all, new to forum & fodmap. Ordered Sue Shepherds Low fodmap book which arrived today so hopefully it'll guide me alot easier than muddling through like i've been doing for a week - so much contradiction on the internet!

My question is this:

on page 38 she says to exclude 'all fodmaps for 2 months'

Now does that mean stick to low fodmap foods only or... does it literally mean to exclude low aswell as high fodmap foods for 2 months before introducing them?????

Any help would really be appreciated as I thought getting the book would make it easier but I'm still confused!

Thanks


----------



## revshirley (Sep 20, 2013)

I am a new member of the group as well, and am presently working with a dietician using the FODMAP program. She is a hospital-based dietician with an excellent reputation. She had me follow the Elimination Diet after going over it very carefully with me and giving me printed information as well. I was to follow it for 2 weeks, and then see her again. I did not have the results hoped for (relative freedom from diarrhea, i.e., at least 3-4 days w/o diarrhea. So she told me to do it very carefully for five days and then talk with her. I was very precise in my use, and achieved 3 days w/o D. Then I started the Challenge phase, or tried to. I was to select a carb group I missed most (lactose) and follow the directions. I've never gotten any further with that. I think it's probably a good program, but growing somewhat discouraged. In any event, the original prep was 2 weeks.
Revshirley


----------

